
File over 2GB fail to be uploaded by the Plex Android app - satireguff
https://forums.plex.tv/t/camera-upload-not-working-for-big-video-files-2gb/383636
======
satireguff
Plex does not issue a warning about the file not being uploaded (however an
error is hidden in the logs). Check if your files are actually uploaded by
Plex before deleting them from your device.

